# Has anybody seen my Rhino lately..?



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

This is what it looks like:










Apparently somebody needed it more than I did. I was at my place up North (between Rose City and Hale) and when I walked outside in the morning it was no longer parked in the driveway where I had left it the night before.

If anybody has seen this I would greatly appreciate a PM. It's a 2005 Yamaha Rhino 660 Side by Side (camo), with tons of mods on it.

Thank you.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

I guess I'll have to start moving mine to the back and taking the keys out. 

Any very distinctive features or accessories that makes it stand out from others? I'll keep an eye out. I live right off the ORV trails and trail head over here.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Scumbags....


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

Report serial number to local pd. Have them enter it in LEIN as stolen. We recover autos, snowmobiles and jet skis (boats and ATV's to a lesser degree) all the time. Eventually, some future buyer will try to re-register it and the SOS will put out an alert as a stolen vehicle - the current unlawful owner will "dime out" the person he got it from on every occasion - unfortunately, this can take years, but you still need to report the make, model and vin as stolen and wait. Don't give this scumbag a free pass. Both the chassis and engine have serials / vin #'s - provide them both.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Yeah, we reported it to the police that day. But no luck yet.

As far as distinguishing features it has: black grab bars on top of the sides of the bed, black metal tail light guards, a black pipe rear bumper (most don't have a rear bumper), a black grab bar on the front bumper, and the roof is a black painted custom aluminum diamond plate roof that I designed/made, along with black painted custom aluminum diamond plate double beverage holder inside, and it has 28" Mud Lites tires.

If anybody thinks they might know anything about it I would really appreciate a PM.

Thanx to all who have responded.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I have a cabin up that way and will keep an eye out for you. We had someone steal a car from our cabin one year. Idiot got it stuck in the sand and called a tow truck for help. Police took it from there.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

Unreal. I hope they find it soon.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

the scumbags, hope you find it,my atv is all ways under lock and key.they get tacken here in england a lot.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Update - I received a voice mail last week from the Ogemaw County Sherriff Dept that they found my Rhino!!!! Almost 90 days after it was taken. The toolbox that I had in the back is gone, but they said my Rhino is in "pretty good condition." They recovered it in Ogemaw County which is where is was stolen. Unbelievable!

I called them back and the deputy in charge of the case is on a three week vacation (hunting?), and I was told that I need to wait and call him back upon his return. (I'm a little disappointed that nobody else can take my call.) They also said that they might have a confession. Awesome! I hope they throw the low-life scum-bag thief, and any of his friends that helped him, in jail!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Update - I received a voice mail last week from the Ogemaw County Sherriff Dept that they found my Rhino!!!! Almost 90 days after it was taken. The toolbox that I had in the back is gone, but they said my Rhino is in "pretty good condition." They recovered it in Ogemaw County which is where is was stolen. Unbelievable!
> 
> I called them back and the deputy in charge of the case is on a three week vacation (hunting?), and I was told that I need to wait and call him back upon his return. (I'm a little disappointed that nobody else can take my call.) They also said that they might have a confession. Awesome! I hope they throw the low-life scum-bag thief, and any of his friends that helped him, in jail!


That's some good news. Did you get paid off by your insurance company?


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I did.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I didn't receive what I wanted from my insurance company, but I needed to replace it. So I decided on a 2016 Yamaha Wolverine R-Spec EPS in camp. Then I put an aftermarket set of new tires and rims on it.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> View attachment 233138
> 
> 
> I didn't receive what I wanted from my insurance company, but I needed to replace it. So I decided on a 2016 Yamaha Wolverine R-Spec EPS in camp. Then I put an aftermarket set of new tires and rims on it.
> ...


Nice machine. I just picked up a Wolverine R-spec ESP special edition. Fully stock at this moment but I did order a windshield.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I bought the Yamaha folding windshield also. I need to install it before taking to Da UP for Thanksgiving. 

It's quite a machine. The suspension, handling, power and ride are great. It's incredibly advanced when compared to the Rhino.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I just off the phone with the Ogemaw County Detective that found my Rhino. He said he got a tip from someone who responded to a Craigslist add about a Polaris Ranger someone had for sale just a few miles from my place up North. The Ranger was covered up with brush when the buyer got there, no title, and things seemed a little sketchy. The potential buyer did not buy it, and then called the Sheriff Dept to inform them of what he suspected. The recovering detective was getting ready to leave on a long vacation in a couple hours, but decided to check out the tip before he left anyway.

He finds a Polaris Ranger covered with brush, and my Rhino in plain sight. Both were for sale. My Rhino had the VIN # area cleaned up, with the VIN # was ground off, and then painted over to hid it. He got all kinds of stories and lies about who owned them, why they were there, and who dropped them off...all from a chick that lived there.

He impounded both SXS's that day. He described the Rhino to me and it's definitely mine. I'm going to swing by West Branch over Thanksgiving weekend to ID it, just as a formality.

He said they're four SXS's reported stolen in the immediate area this year, and it's a very sparsly populated area if you don't include the weekenders.

I'm just ecstatic that they found the thieves that stole it from me!!! GOOD JOB OGEMAW COUNTY SHERIFF'S DEPT!!! I hope they throw their worthless thieving asses in jail for a long time.
:woohoo1::woohoo1::woohoo1:


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

The guy who got suspicious really helped out big time. These low life's seem to do this until caught. How do they handle the stolen machine with insurance company? I would assume its now there property?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

See if you can figure out if it's going to trial, and if you can give a statement at the trial or sentencing. Say how much time you had tied up in this.

Or just tell the guy who stole it you're good to 500 yards and he has to get his mail sometime after he gets out.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

kingfisher 11 said:


> The guy who got suspicious really helped out big time. These low life's seem to do this until caught. How do they handle the stolen machine with insurance company? I would assume its now there property?


Yep. If the OP was paid for a total loss due to theft the title was signed over and the insurance company owns it now. So it will likely be appraised and he could buy it back.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Yep. If the OP was paid for a total loss due to theft the title was signed over and the insurance company owns it now. So it will likely be appraised and he could buy it back.


You are correct. I received a settlement, and promptly executed the title and returned it. It is now their property. I am interested in looking into purchasing it from them though. It "was" in great shape, had tons of mods on it, and only around 1,000-1,100 miles which isn't much for a 2005 machine.

Momma probably won't be to keen on my owning two side-by-sides though.


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

Great news, like I said, we recover stolen vehicles all the time - often times as a result of a suspicious or skeptical "would be" buyer. Michigan Auto Theft Recovery program is actually pretty sophisticated, but victims must immediately get the info out there. Glad it worked out good for you!


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> You are correct. I received a settlement, and promptly executed the title and returned it. It is now their property. I am interested in looking into purchasing it from them though. It "was" in great shape, had tons of mods on it, and only around 1,000-1,100 miles which isn't much for a 2005 machine.
> 
> *Momma probably won't be to keen on my owning two side-by-sides though.*


If you decide to purchase it back and are looking to sell it I may be interested, PM with info it you decide to unload it or if you don't want to buy it back... info from the insurance would be helpful. -thanks


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I stopped by to ID my old Rhino. It was in the impound yard at the Ogemaw County Sheriff's department in West Branch.

They still don't know who stole it. So they're pressing charges against the chick who was in possession of it. She was also in possession of the Polaris Ranger. She says she doesn't know who stole them, so she might go away for a while because of this.

The world is full of idiots!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> View attachment 237687
> I stopped by to ID my old Rhino. It was in the impound yard at the Ogemaw County Sheriff's department in West Branch.
> 
> They still don't know who stole it. So they're pressing charges against the chick who was in possession of it. She was also in possession of the Polaris Ranger. She says she doesn't know who stole them, so she might go away for a while because of this.
> ...


She is obviously covering for someone close to her. That will be in evidence impound for sometime it appears.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

kingfisher 11 said:


> She is obviously covering for someone close to her. That will be in evidence impound for sometime it appears.


I agree...she's covering for somebody. And if she continues to do so she'll most likely go to jail for a long time.

STUPID girl!!!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I received info from the local prosecuting attorney that Possession of Stolen Property charges were filed against the chick "and" her husband. It's her husband's 2nd offense and he has also served 48-60 months in prison for child abuse.

What a couple of turd-bags!


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

Sound like some outstanding members of the community. I thought all the rif-raff lived downstate?


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

augustus0603 said:


> Sound like some outstanding members of the community. I thought all the rif-raff lived downstate?


Oh no, downstate does not have ownership of them all. 

"They're everywhere!"


----------



## dafuzz89 (Jul 31, 2013)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Oh no, downstate does not have ownership of them all.
> 
> "They're everywhere!"



Agreed!! I've always lived "down state" and will not argue there are plenty of scumbags down here. I also have leased and owned property up north and have plenty of encounters with thieving POS there also.


----------

